# Jewelry Box Plans



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Since I am not advanced enough to build without a set of plans, I am looking for some plans for jewelry boxes as I'm planning on one for a Christmas present for my daughter. I came across a few that were in past issues of Wood Magazine. So, if anyone has these issues and would be willing to scan and email the wood plans, I would be very much appreciated. On addition, if anyone has any decent plans that a semi-novice can build, I may be interested as well. (I know there have been some build on here but I doubt I could make the ones I saw.)

_Here are the ones I found:_
_- October 2005 issue of WOOD Magazine_
_- July 2009 issue of WOOD Magazine_

_My email is [email protected] _

_Your help will be greatly appreciated!! Thanks._


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I was just looking for plans recently as well and came across this one that looks promising. 

http://www.jeffgreefwoodworking.com/pnc/Boxes/FingJewel/index.html

Of course, you could easily change the joinery and add more decorative trim.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Burb said:


> Since I am not advanced enough to build without a set of plans, I am looking for some plans for jewelry boxes as I'm planning on one for a Christmas present for my daughter. I came across a few that were in past issues of Wood Magazine. So, if anyone has these issues and would be willing to scan and email the wood plans, I would be very much appreciated. On addition, if anyone has any decent plans that a semi-novice can build, I may be interested as well. (I know there have been some build on here but I doubt I could make the ones I saw.)
> 
> _Here are the ones I found:_
> _- October 2005 issue of WOOD Magazine_
> ...


do you have a dovetale jig? here is a link of my jewelry box, i build, have been doing this for yrs now, i just build from my head no planes, it depend's on what wood you have or going to buy, we can use this for demo like a 8" square for the top and bottom, now nost of the box is done, sand and put a profine on it with router or leve it as is, now for the box part their are a couple way of doing this, if you want the lid to stay up in the open than do it this way, i will give you the other way next, measure the box part which i make mine 3" tall and 1/2" thick for the front and back and 2 sides, now measure in like 3/8" from the sides mark the 2 pieces the same ,now if you are going to do dovetales stand up the frount and back up on the base and measure the wood from the outside of the frount and back, not the inside measurment , this is if you are doing dovetales, they come out proud and will sand off flush later, this will let the top when opened up will stand open, now if you want the lid to open up and fall back than put the back piece flush with the base and do the measurement , their are a few more thing's that need to be done, let me know if this is what you wanted, i wont type any more, here is a link of my box's click on the icon's for box's http://www.craftforum.com/members/del-schisler-2953/albums/


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas and links guys. I'm aiming more towards one that will look similar to these (no glass). Also, I will likely make the top stationary.


----------

